# Active Monitors



## Phillips (Aug 12, 2011)

Hi all

I am thinking about introducing Active Monitors to my 2 channel music.

My room is 6 meters wide 3.7 wide.

Is there any recommendations that would suit this application.

I have no experience with these type of speakers.

I can hook these up via my Pre-out.

I have looked at KRK Rokit 6 but this was in a shop, not ideal setup at all.

Any other people with experience with this application thoughts are very much appreciated.

Thanks in advance


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

I do not have experience with active speakers beyond the Seaton Catalyst 8C's... and do not know too many who own active speakers, so you may not get very much response on this. 

We did try out the Seaton Catalyst 8C speakers during our $2,500 speaker event and a review is about to be posted on those, although we all pretty much agreed they were more suited for home theater than two-channel. They still sounded pretty good for two channel. Those are pretty seriously power with a 1,000 watt amp on each speaker.

Wayne, the guy who will be posting the Seaton 8C review, also reviewed a pair of Emotiva Airmotiv 4 speakers a while back. Those appear to be fairly impressive from that review.

I have been wanting to get my hands on a pair of the Emotiva Stealth speakers. There are two models available: http://shop.emotiva.com/collections/pro-series

Maybe at some point I will get the opportunity to try out a pair. Hopefully there will come a time where we will be able to have a speaker event consisting of nothing but powered monitors.


----------



## Phillips (Aug 12, 2011)

> We did try out the Seaton Catalyst 8C speakers during our $2,500 speaker event and a review is about to be posted on those, although we all pretty much agreed they were more suited for home theater than two-channel. They still sounded pretty good for two channel. Those are pretty seriously power with a 1,000 watt amp on each speaker.


Thanks Sonnie, 
Really interested in the musicality of them.



> Wayne, the guy who will be posting the Seaton 8C review, also reviewed a pair of Emotiva Airmotiv 4 speakers a while back. Those appear to be fairly impressive from that review.


I will have a read



> I have been wanting to get my hands on a pair of the Emotiva Stealth speakers. There are two models available: http://shop.emotiva.com/collections/pro-series
> 
> Maybe at some point I will get the opportunity to try out a pair. Hopefully there will come a time where we will be able to have a speaker event consisting of nothing but powered monitors.


That would be great.

My understanding is that they are more nearfield, might be wrong?
I suppose it depends on what is considered nearfield, some people call 4 meters nearfield.

I think ATC make some too.

Thanks again


----------



## Tedd (Feb 2, 2007)

Seaton Catalysts were the front three channels of a very stunning SACD presentation of Candle in the Wind I heard at Art Sonneborn's. Absolute best audio I have ever heard. The room was a Dennis Erskine design and Mark dialed the room in. AT screen too. 

I have been thinking of giving Emotiva Stealth 6 speakers a go, with a new stereo media room build. Oppo 105 and a dedicated music htpc using JRiver Media feeding the Oppo via it's usb DAC.


----------



## AudiocRaver (Jun 6, 2012)

I have enjoyed my Emotiva Pro Airmotiv 4's, mainly as near-field monitors. It would be pushing them to fill a larger room like yours with full-range, decent volume. You might check out the bigger Airmotiv 6's or one of the bigger Emotiva Pro Stealth series.


----------



## cburbs (Mar 27, 2007)

I just came across these - Seem to get good remarks - JBL LSR305

What about Audioengine speakers.


----------



## Andre (Feb 15, 2010)

The only active monitors I have ever heard (besides computer and professional) are from Meridian but they were $$$$$


----------



## ferrellms (Jan 30, 2014)

I am late to this discussion, but -

IMHO, active monitors are the only way to go. I have owned B&W, Acoustat, Rogers, Advent and various other passive designs in my 2 channel setup, always coupled with good power amps, either tubes or high power transistors. I now use Mackie HR624Mkii active monitors. They are much better in every respect than any of the passive speakers I have used - cleaner, louder, more accurate, and cheaper when you consider that you need not buy an amp. I'd check out Mackie, JBL, Genelec, and other active pro monitors before looking at any passive speakers


----------



## Dwight Angus (Dec 17, 2007)

Just saw this discussion.

I also am considering replacing my passive speakers with active monitors. I like the idea of a matched amp & speaker avoiding the need to search for the ideal speaker/amp combination.


----------



## Andre (Feb 15, 2010)

Hey If I had the money I would probably look at Meyer Sound


----------



## jaguar717 (Sep 8, 2014)

I have Emotiva Airmotiv 6s in a room smaller than yours, and I'm glad I went with them rather than a smaller model. Each has 100w + 110w for high/low, so you shouldn't run out of steam any time soon.


----------



## |Tch0rT| (May 2, 2013)

cburbs said:


> I just came across these - Seem to get good remarks - JBL LSR305


I know this post is pretty old but the thread got necro'd recently... I picked up a pair of JBL LSR305's last week to replace some desktop PC speakers that died. The JBL's are seriously amazing for the price! Large sweet spot, dead center placement of vocals, and good sound stage. They can get really loud too. It makes me miss my active setup from my car audio days. Most people would be fine without a sub but after the new year I think I might pick up the matching LSR310S sub for it since I love me some bass. Dang things revealed noise from my analog out on my PC that my previous speakers weren't revealing enough to hear and made me spend more money on an external DAC LOL.


----------



## jaguar717 (Sep 8, 2014)

Whoops sorry to bump the old thread...didn't see it was from months ago


----------

